# Antipasto Platters



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

It's been so many years since I've made an antipasto platter....meat, cheese, pickled veg...do any of you have photos you'd share or info on what's worked for you?

Higher end.   Would it be too weird to have whipped lardo?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I think the Lardo is fine as long as it's not a fund raiser for the Heart Association........I used to make a combination salad/Antipasto platter by arranging all the meats, cheese and pickled veggies on a platter of crisp romaine lettuce and then drizzle a good EVOO and Red wine vinegar, serve with bread sticks or crusty bread.................ChefBillyB................P.S. you may have a problem with the Lardo if it's higher end Art and Croissant crowd.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Todays antipasto platters have changed a bit. Not only salami, provolone , giardiniera salad. olives, prossuitto but now grilled marinated roasted veges, caponatta salad, grilled portobello all on a raddichio and romaine base.


----------

